# New Boy- Veles



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Got him yesterday, was at the very back (why are all the pretty bettas at the back?!) His name (as the title suggests) is Veles. I also took some pics of Augie and Nereus (who I am currently treating for fin rot) because they wanted some attention too :roll:


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Pretty fish you got there!


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Love the first one, but all are beautiful!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very pretty!!


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Pretty fish. I love the new guy. Marbles are so neat.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

LOVE the new guy!!!

I think the pretty fish are in the back because people try to hide them so they can come back and get them later.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you everyone 

Doggyhog, I completely agree with you. Just recently I went to the pet store to get crickets for my lizard and there was a person who was taking a betta from the front and putting it in the back... lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I go through every betta they have on the shelves. lol


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I found Max in the back!
Very pretty boys  Love love love Veiltails. Maybe the most common, but also one of the prettiest.


----------



## javi (Apr 8, 2010)

They are all gorgeous, though i am a sucker for the lighter colored bettas.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Your first one is gorgeous! I've put a couple that I really wanted in the back because I couldn't get them than.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

doggyhog said:


> LOVE the new guy!!!
> 
> I think the pretty fish are in the back because people try to hide them so they can come back and get them later.


That is what I thought too. I found my red/white/blue CT and my copper dragon HM in the very back. I always make sure to check the very back incase there are beautys hidden.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I allways move things or bettas i really want to the back


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I just recently went to a pet store... hid a bright turquoise guy in the back..... I'll come back when on the weekend and see if he's there...  I hate it when you don't have enough room...


----------

